# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Age

## Pensive

Age is neither man nor woman
Nor your worry for pension plan
Age is neither sound nor song
Nor a lifespan just prolonged
Age is neither humble nor proud
Nor your ache for a familiar crowd
Age is neither journey nor destination
Nor the time you sign for resignation
Age is neither rest nor job
Nor a youth groped and robed
Age is neither crown nor crime
Nor your fight against deadly times
Age is neither wound nor words
Nor a desire to fly with birds
Age is neither cage nor rage
Nor a name given to constant change
Age is a fish
Age is rich
Age is a wicked witch
Age is quiet
Age is polite
Age starts to hide
Age is fright
Age is black and white
Age is weak bones
Age is infertility zone
Age is drunk medicine
Age is done and undone
Age accepts
what it must not reject
Age starts to see
Age is a butterfly
Age is to rely
Age is a bumblebee
27.05.2019

----------


## tailor STATELY

My favorite lines: 


> Age accepts
> what it must not reject
> Age starts to see
> Age is a butterfly
> Age is to rely
> Age is a bumblebee


Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor

----------


## cacian

An interesting piece here Pensive to reflect on.  :Smile:

----------


## tonywalt

Nice one

----------


## Danik 2016

Interesting and fitting poem!

----------

